# Good grief. More white specs. What is this???



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Look really closely and you can see these tiny white specks on the rock and side of the pot.

A few weeks ago I treated my tank for ick because I saw a few of these white specks on my Oscar. The treatment did nothing. Today I happened to notice these white specks all over the bottom of the tank. Wtf is this?
Mites? Water fleas?
Also, how do I get rid of them?


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

FWIW they are not on the glass like the Rhabdocela infestation I had over a month ago


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

Copeapods??


----------



## spn1025 (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm starting to think the ich came back and multiplied exponentially. I'm starting another ich treatment now. Unfortunately all I have is Kordon rapid cure. I don't think it worked very well when I did used it last time.

Will need to order Ich-X online as no stores carry it around here.


----------

